# Question on the WD10EVCS



## dave_d (Oct 16, 2003)

So I'm thinking of buying the WD10EVCS from buy.com and I've got a quick question or two from anybody that bought it there. Basically was it packaged right and did it come with a molex->SATA power adapter?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dave_d said:


> So I'm thinking of buying the WD10EVCS from buy.com and I've got a quick question or two from anybody that bought it there. Basically was it packaged right and did it come with a molex->SATA power adapter?


Dave,

I ordered 2 of these recently to replace the original drives in my 2 S3 TiVos. I had assumed they were going to be retail drives but turned out to be bulk drives which were individually packaged and thus didn't come with any documentation or cables (definitely no molex to SATA power adapter) which wasn't really a problem in my case.

Someone else noted in another thread that the packaging is interesting for these drives. It's a cardboard box that's folded such that the part that the drive is shrinkwrapped to is supported in the middle of the box. It appears to be Western Digital packaging as there's a label serial number, part number and UPC number on the box. Buy.com put these in a larger box and then added some of thick kraft paper as filler on top. I would have liked to have seen more of the filler on all sides but both drives passed extended testing on my PC and have been working fine in the Tivo's for 2 weeks now.

Scott


----------



## dave_d (Oct 16, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> Dave,
> 
> I ordered 2 of these recently to replace the original drives in my 2 S3 TiVos. I had assumed they were going to be retail drives but turned out to be bulk drives which were individually packaged and thus didn't come with any documentation or cables (definitely no molex to SATA power adapter) which wasn't really a problem in my case.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I've got my drive on order but it looks like I might need to scrounge up a cable. (Well I guess if I use the MFSBoot disk I could do the copy and then use WinMfs to super size it.) Thanks for the info.


----------

